# Όχι σε λατινικές φράσεις, λένε κάποιοι Άγγλοι



## sarant (Nov 9, 2008)

Κάμποσα δημοτικά συμβούλια στην Αγγλία συνιστούν να αποφεύγονται σε δημόσια έγγραφα λατινικές λέξεις και φράσεις όπως ad hoc, bona fide κτλ. γιατί δεν τις καταλαβαίνει ο πολύς κόσμος. 

Επίσης, η λέξη brainstorm για να μην θίγονται οι επιληπτικοί.

http://cnews.canoe.ca/CNEWS/World/2008/11/03/7294231-ap.html


----------



## nickel (Nov 10, 2008)

Η λίστα των εξοβελιστέων:



*Avoid*
|
*Alternatives*

ad hoc | for this special purpose, improvised
ad lib, ad libitum | impromptu, shortened to fill up time
bona fide | in good faith, genuine
eg, exempli gratia | for example, such as
etc, et cetera | and so on
ie, id est | that is
inter alia | among other things, as well as
NB, nota bene | please note or this is important
per | each, a
per se | for itself, by itself, as such
prima facie | at first sight
pro rata | in proportion
pro tem | for the time being, temporarily
quid pro quo | equivalent, give or take
status quo | existing condition or state of things
vice versa | the other way round
via | by way of, through
viz (videlicet) | that is to say, namely
vis-a-vis | in relation to
Η Telegraph δεν γράφει «συνιστούν να αποφεύγονται», αλλά «Local authorities have ordered employees to stop using». Εξηγούν: «Not everyone knows Latin. Many readers do not have English as their first language so using Latin can be particularly difficult».

Αλλά έχει κι άλλα ενδιαφέροντα το άρθρο της Telegraph. Διαβάστε και σχολιάστε.


----------



## Philip (Nov 10, 2008)

Πρόκειται για την πόλη Bournemouth, όπου το δημοτικό συμβούλιο έβγαλε την εξής ανακοίνωση:

Bournemouth Council must correct inaccurate reporting in several national media.

The Council has not banned any Latin words or phrases. Two years ago, we issued advice to our staff to encourage plain, appropriate and easily-understood language. This includes considering whether or not various phrases, including jargon and Latin, are appropriate for the particular audience that the information is aimed at.​
Βλ. επίσης την ωραία συζήτηση στο Language Log _http://languagelog.ldc.upenn.edu/nll/?p=805#comments_


----------

